# SE Michigan looking to start training



## Hobbes_86 (Feb 5, 2009)

I am looking to find a positive trainer here in the SE Michigan area for a new GSD pup. Anywhere from Ann Arbor to Dearborn is acceptable. 
I did find a place in Belleville called Positive Way that looks promising. Has anyone here had any experience with them? 
About 10yrs ago when I got my GS/Lab mix I took her to Petsmart (in Virginia) for a few lessons and I thought is was really good, I learned a lot and she is just the sweetest dog I have ever had, but everyone I run into around here says to go anywhere but there. Your thoughts or experiences?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## rmay (Mar 22, 2007)

I've taken a few classes here with my dog, Lucy. There's a wide variety to choose from.

http://www.sportsmens.net/custompage.asp?Page=10


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

http://www.commonscentscanine.com/index.htm


----------



## MelissaHoyer (Sep 8, 2006)

Have not been to these places, but have heard really good things about them:

http://www.aadtc.org/

http://www.wolverinedtc.com/index.php

I go here:

http://dgsdogtraining.com/

Their prices are really good. I can take two classes/10 weeks/$180 and they don't care which of my dogs I take so I can rotate them easily. Their stance isn't 100% positive and they don't use clickers - it is mostly verbal praise and treats. I've been going there for years, really like the trainers







Plus they are GSD people...that is always a plus!


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

I take my 2 here, cant say enough good things about Dan, hes been in the area a long time 

http://www.danmorrisk9.com/


----------



## MelissaHoyer (Sep 8, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: kenkI take my 2 here, cant say enough good things about Dan, hes been in the area a long time
> 
> http://www.danmorrisk9.com/


I forgot about him. My neighbors took their GSD to him...did a great job with an unruly HUGE dog!


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: 2SableGirls
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: kenkI take my 2 here, cant say enough good things about Dan, hes been in the area a long time
> ...


LOL, from time to time I get to see Dan with an unruly dog, Ceasers got nothing on Dan Morris, I get a kick out of it cause as soon as he gets the leash in his hand the dog demeanor changes


----------



## Hobbes_86 (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks for the replies, I have this week off and will go check out a few of those facilities.


----------



## m5blitzer (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi all. Jumping on the same topic after doing my search. Do anyone knows of a good training center (especially beyond the obedience type classes) in the Rochester, MI area for a new GSD puppy? I checked out the links mentioned above and looks like most have a long drive time with the exception of the Sportmen Club center in Warren.

Any additional suggestions will be much appreciated.


----------



## SueLS (Apr 13, 2005)

Also -- Michael Burkey in Westland is a great source. I have a friend who says he is a godsend for dogs!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

http://k9dogworks.com/index.html
Ron Stokes knows his stuff and has GSDs and a Mali. He is in Adrian,MI


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: m5blitzerHi all. Jumping on the same topic after doing my search. Do anyone knows of a good training center (especially beyond the obedience type classes) in the Rochester, MI area for a new GSD puppy? I checked out the links mentioned above and looks like most have a long drive time with the exception of the Sportmen Club center in Warren.
> 
> Any additional suggestions will be much appreciated.


I'd check out Steve Robinson at Common Scents Canine in Ortonville. A bit of a drive, but not too bad from Rochester, and would be well worth it.


----------

